# In your Opinion! What are the best 6x9's out there



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

What kind of 6x9's do you have in your car?? What kind would you are the best ones out right now??


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I run Infinity Kappa.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

got a pair of Pioneer 4way 6x9's in one of my cars...crossed over at 80hz, they are very loud (lil harsh)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

JBL T595'S


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 15 2007, 07:23 PM~8564179
> *JBL T595'S
> *


x2
x3


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

pioneer 4way


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BgLoCoTe_@Aug 16 2007, 12:27 AM~8565243
> *pioneer 4way
> *


Worst sounding 6x9's EVER!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 16 2007, 04:37 PM~8571307
> *Worst sounding 6x9's EVER!
> *


 I agree. It's like a big ass tweeter.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 16 2007, 04:37 PM~8571307
> *Worst sounding 6x9's EVER!
> *



In your opinion what are the best out there? Looking to see what you come up with....cus I've seen you around this forum quite a bit.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

jblt595

Shot at 2007-08-16


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i have infinity kappa's 693.7i 3-way... very good bass 110W RMS highest out there... very clear and crisp... they are very good speakers i dont regret buying them... i would suggest you buy them from ebay... very cheap...$100 or so


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 16 2007, 09:28 PM~8572792
> *jblt595
> 
> Shot at 2007-08-16
> *


very nice


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

polks are very good as well


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I ran JL VR's in my car, loved em


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

INFINTY REFFERENCE! SOUND LIKE SUBWOOFER


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeah, the JBL's are always nice too. The more expensive sets.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I picked up a set of 6x9 ALTEC Lansing. When I get my cutlass back I will put them in and hear what they sound like.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i got polk DB691 an they seem to be pretty good


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a pair of boston 6x9 3 way and they bump


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have kicker 6x9's and 4x6's i paid 165 installled for the whoe set of 4 damn clean sound....


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

Alpine SPR-69C/2-ways (100 watts rms/300 watts peak)are da bomb...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 15 2007, 09:23 PM~8564179
> *JBL T595'S
> *


NOW THAT IS SOME GANGSTA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesso903 (May 26, 2007)

i run Memphis all the way. i have an 800 watt amp with mines and they hit like some 10's


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I just came up on some ALTEC Lansing 6x9's... :thumbsup:


----------

